# Monster watch club [height >16mm only]



## BenL

I've seen a lot of giant watches recently on the WRUW threads. Thought I'd start one here to get a good collection of them.

What are the thickest (in height) watches you guys have? 16mm and above only, please! 

Here's the thickest one I own, the Tag Heuer Carrera, coming in at 16mm (the bare minimum!):


----------



## Reno

BenL said:


> What are the thickest (in height) watches you guys have? 16mm and above only, please!


20mm thick YEMA Sous-Marine :-x
































































It's a big watch ! :-d

http://www.yema.com/


----------



## kiwidj

Reno said:


>


Awesome, mate...:-!


----------



## kiwidj

Here's what I got from my G-Shock collection. The classic Raysman and old school G-Shock Riseman. Three of each. These things sure are thick buggers...


----------



## kiwidj

I forgot to mention the thickness. These DW9100 Riseman models measure in at approx 20mm thick....


----------



## kiwidj

And the Raysman models measure in at approx 19mm (and 51mm in diameter btw)...


----------



## DCJ

Here are a few :-!

Anonimo Professionale Chrono










Breitling Chrono Avenger










Breitling Avenger Skyland



















All these are at least 16mm thick if not more ;-)

Don


----------



## BenL

Reno said:


> 20mm thick YEMA Sous-Marine :-x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a big watch ! :-d
> 
> http://www.yema.com/


Great pics - definitely a big watch!


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> Here's what I got from my G-Shock collection. The classic Raysman and old school G-Shock Riseman. Three of each. These things sure are thick buggers...


Wow didn't know you had 3 of each, Dave. That's tremendous! Nicely done. :-!


----------



## BenL

DCJ said:


> Here are a few :-!
> 
> Anonimo Professionale Chrono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these are at least 16mm thick if not more ;-)
> 
> Don


For sure, especially that Anonimo! :-!


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> Wow didn't know you had 3 of each, Dave. That's tremendous! Nicely done. :-!


:thanks


----------



## BenL

I don't own this watch, but I keep seeing it show up on other parts of the forum. What an amazing watch - I think it is 28.5mm in height.










:-!


----------



## Brother Rat

Breitling Ti ASW... 18.5mm I think?


----------



## BenL

Brother Rat said:


> Breitling Ti ASW... 18.5mm I think?


Yup, looks about right. :-!


----------



## chaumont

Orange Bead Blasted Zilla !
A Whopping 19mm
Thats one big hunka metal......


----------



## BenL

chaumont said:


> Orange Bead Blasted Zilla !
> A Whopping 19mm
> Thats one big hunka metal......


Holy moly, it's like a tuna can on your wrist! :-d

Big hunk, indeed. Awesome watch! :-!


----------



## Reno

kiwidj said:


> Awesome, mate...:-!





BenL said:


> Great pics - definitely a big watch!


:thanks guys...


----------



## BenL

Reno said:


> :thanks guys...


You worry about hitting it against stuff when you wear it out?


----------



## polishammer

Some of your watches make my JSAR small... :-!










Something got stuck on top of it o|


----------



## Andre Christiansen

My biggest, the DS2000, way too big for me. Once I got it, two years ago, I sized the braclet, and I have`nt worn it since
(well, atleast not outside my apartment). It will never fit under a shirt cuff, and it will shread your sweater or jacket,
the bezel edge is really sharp. Bezel width 48 mm, height at 12 o`clock 21 mm and 16 mm at 6.

Actually, the only time you can wear this is when you find yourself driving a v-hull at around 100 mp/h in the 
Monaco bay, racing 11 others that wears the same watch.


----------



## BenL

polishammer said:


> Some of your watches make my JSAR small... :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something got stuck on top of it o|


Haha :-!.

So what's that wee bugger hitching a piggy back ride?


----------



## kiwidj

Wow, that sure is one thick mutha...


----------



## BenL

Andre Christiansen said:


>


Cool, I like the wedge-shaped design. I assume it's for easy legibility?


----------



## polaco23

can i play?

Daniel Mink 7750 chrono









G-Shock 9052 on double velcro









Deep Blue Master Diver 1000M









Enzo Sub Hatch


----------



## BenL

polaco23 said:


> Enzo Sub Hatch


This one's a thick bugger!


----------



## polaco23

sure is, but you;d be amazed how well it sits on the wrist and is so comfortable.


----------



## thedukeoftank

Every time you post this watch, I go on a frenzied search for this watch ... I still have yet to find a place to buy the watch though ... They have some great watches (including a rare PVD square chrono type that I have been looking for to purchase for my Dad)

Again, great watch! I just wish I could find one too!:-d



Reno said:


> 20mm thick YEMA Sous-Marine :-x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a big watch ! :-d
> 
> http://www.yema.com/


----------



## 405_hp

my slate grey dial SKYLAND close to 19mm tall :-!


----------



## Reno

BenL said:


> You worry about hitting it against stuff when you wear it out?


On the _left_ wrist, not that much... I hit a bit more my watches since I've been wearing them on the _right_, weeks ago... but the Yema not much than the others ;-)



thedukeoftank said:


> Every time you post this watch, I go on a frenzied search for this watch ... I still have yet to find a place to buy the watch though ... They have some great watches (including a rare PVD square chrono type that I have been looking for to purchase for my Dad)
> 
> Again, great watch! I just wish I could find one too!:-d


:thanks tDoT

Yema was off for a while, but it's back :
www.yema.com

There's one _Sous-Marine_ here :
http://www.lafolieduluxe.com/details-produit-YEMA+sous+marine+++Montre+automatique-997.html

or here :
http://www.boutikenvogue.com/montre-homme/471-montre-automatique-yema-ymhf0303.html

Two square chronos (quartz) :
Langraf :
http://www.bijourama.com/boutique/montres/yema/landgraf/montre-yema-ymhf0605-homme

And Rallygraf :
http://www.bijourama.com/boutique/montres/yema/rallygraf-carree/montre-yema-ymhf0808-homme


----------



## BenL

07-super-avenger said:


> my slate grey dial SKYLAND close to 19mm tall :-!


I don't believe you! ;-)

Got a side shot, mate?


----------



## DCJ

Here are some better side pics of my Professionale Chrono.....this one has some heft to it :-!























































Thanks,

Don


----------



## craniotes

That Yema is nucking futs. Just 300M? Looks like it could do 30,000M easy. As for the Anonimo, what are its dimensions and WR rating? That's a beast, no two ways about it.

Anyway, here are my bruisers:

UTS 3000M - 16.5mm

















UTS 600M Pro Diver Chrono - 17mm









Kobold SEAL - 18mm









Interesting that the one that goes almost 10,000ft underwater is the thinnest. :think:

Regards,
Adam


----------



## BenL

DCJ said:


> Here are some better side pics of my Professionale Chrono.....this one has some heft to it :-!


_That's_ an understatement. 

What a solid watch. :-!


----------



## BenL

Sweet pictures! :-!


----------



## kiwidj

I believe it. Bloody awesome...b-)


----------



## shah

Hmm...
The thickest watch I had seen was the Rolex Deep Sea. But these here are way thicker.
They can be used as a weapon lol!


----------



## BenL

shah said:


> Hmm...
> The thickest watch I had seen was the Rolex Deep Sea. But these here are way thicker.
> They can be used as a weapon lol!


For sure. The DSSD looks kinda puny compared to some of the monsters on this thread!


----------



## chaumont

Enzo EMV001 Tank!


----------



## polishammer

BenL said:


> Haha :-!.
> 
> So what's that wee bugger hitching a piggy back ride?


It's a little Skagen, my wifes thickest diver :-d


----------



## BenL

chaumont said:


> Enzo EMV001 Tank!


Got a picture?


----------



## chaumont

sorry bout that, dont know what happened to the photos.....
Been having trouble uploading photos.
here are a couple more shots of the emv001
:thanks


----------



## Undercover911

Very nice photos in this gallery. Here are some of my Seiko SNM035


----------



## BenL

polishammer said:


> It's a little Skagen, my wifes thickest diver :-d


Good stuff!


----------



## BenL

chaumont said:


> sorry bout that, dont know what happened to the photos.....
> Been having trouble uploading photos.
> here are a couple more shots of the emv001
> :thanks


No worries, mate.

Good stuff! :-!


----------



## BenL

Here's one for you guys. G-Shock Raysman. From what I can tell, it's about 18 thick.



















:-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

Thick Pams, the Arktos is 18mm...


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> Thick Pams, the Arktos is 18mm...


Wow, I didn't realize the Arktos was that thick. |>


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> Wow, I didn't realize the Arktos was that thick. |>


Yeah, thanks to the special internal anti-magnetic protection inside it. And the crystal is sapphire, formed of corundum, 4.2 mm thick.


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> Yeah, thanks to the special internal anti-magnetic protection inside it. And the crystal is sapphire, formed of corundum, 4.2 mm thick.


Heavy duty! :-!


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> Heavy duty! :-!


It certainly is. A heavy bugger indeed. I have to weigh it to confirm but I think it's around 170gms. Imagine if it were on a bracelet... :rodekaart :-d


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> It certainly is. A heavy bugger indeed. I have to weigh it to confirm but I think it's around 170gms. Imagine if it were on a bracelet... :rodekaart :-d


Holy...!

But it's unlikely you'd wear that on bracelet, eh?


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> But it's unlikely you'd wear that on bracelet, eh?


I've toyed with the idea. ;-)


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> I've toyed with the idea. ;-)


Nah, there's something very right with PAM and leather straps. |>


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> Nah, there's something very right with PAM and leather straps. |>


True. I do like the bracelet tho. Especially the old SS/Ti one. Great look and feel. You know, I did have a bracelet for my 111, a full SS version. Man, it weighed a lot! I only wore it a couple of times then decided to sell it. If I got one again it'd have to be the Ti one.


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> True. I do like the bracelet tho. Especially the old SS/Ti one. Great look and feel. You know, I did have a bracelet for my 111, a full SS version. Man, it weighed a lot! I only wore it a couple of times then decided to sell it. If I got one again it'd have to be the Ti one.


Careful with the Ti bracelets, though. You know how they're scratch magnets.

I tried on the bracelet that comes with the IWC pilot - those are pretty heavy duty too. I'm staying with leather straps on those.


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> Careful with the Ti bracelets, though. You know how they're scratch magnets.
> 
> I tried on the bracelet that comes with the IWC pilot - those are pretty heavy duty too. I'm staying with leather straps on those.


Yeah I know all about that. I had a PAM55 which is a titanium Luminor. The case tended to get those hairline scratches pretty easily. I did like the look of it tho, simple tobacco dial, but it was a bit too light for me, not enough heft like the other Pams I had.


----------



## mikeynd

Renato T-Rex. I think around 17mm.It's my biggest watch.


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> Yeah I know all about that. I had a PAM55 which is a titanium Luminor. The case tended to get those hairline scratches pretty easily. I did like the look of it tho, simple tobacco dial, but it was a bit too light for me, not enough heft like the other Pams I had.


Too bad you got rid of the PAM55. I would have liked to see a live pic of it.


----------



## BenL

mikeynd said:


> Renato T-Rex. I think around 17mm.It's my biggest watch.


Very nice. How big is the diameter of the case?


----------



## kiwidj

mikeynd said:


> Renato T-Rex. I think around 17mm.It's my biggest watch.


Wow, that T-Rex is a real monster! What's the weight of that cool lookin thing?


----------



## LFCRules

Top if the chunky Breitling Super Avenger Blacksteel, on top of the slim line Sinn U1:










and the other side of the SABS:










and this time the U1 on top of the chunky Benarus Sea Devil:










and the SD on it's own:


----------



## LFCRules

Forgot the Breitling Seawolf also


----------



## kiwidj

Nice pics. That SABS really is a cool looking watch. :-!


----------



## BenL

This is a big one, that's for sure!



:-!


----------



## leozip

Sea Devil


----------



## homathetes

Threads like this make me second guess selling this 18mm Monster :think:


----------



## leozip

homathetes said:


> Threads like this make me second guess selling this 18mm Monster :think:


Is that a Olsa Monstrum?


----------



## BenL

homathetes said:


> Threads like this make me second guess selling this 18mm Monster :think:


Wow 18mm! Which watch is that?


----------



## mcervant

18mm TiEcoZilla!!:-!


----------



## BenL




----------



## Eraserhead

Wow I saw some big guns around here. Nice big and tough watches you guys. Here's my Boschett Cave Dweller at 16.5mm.


----------



## BenL

Eraserhead said:


> Wow I saw some big guns around here. Nice big and tough watches you guys. Here's my Boschett Cave Dweller at 16.5mm.


Woah! Heavy duty, that one.


----------



## TheDude

Citizen Ecozilla in Titanium. 18mm I believe.










Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

16.5mm thick *without* the Bund pad...  b-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## BenL

The Rolex DSSD certainly belongs in this club. Rough estimates put it at 18mm in height!


----------



## Reese's TimePieces

BenL said:


> The Rolex DSSD certainly belongs in this club. Rough estimates put it at 18mm in height!


Agreed! Here are some pics of my DSSD. :-!


----------



## slivver71

these are my thickest ones right now:
kobold seal, 18mm:







and the orient 300m, 16.5mm:


----------

